# Arrow saw and spinner



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

I took some ideas from some members here and came up with this. The spinner was only $8. I used $1 fidget spinners from WalMart and removed the wheel bearing. The brackets are from my local hardware store, also I used a scrap 1"x 6". Very simple to make.


----------



## dude47jp (Sep 19, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

dude47jp said:


> Very nice


Thanks!


----------



## RHhunter41 (Apr 17, 2018)

That's one slick spinner set up. Looks like I've got a new DIY project this spring!


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

One of the best I've seen.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice. Great job.


----------



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

Outsider said:


> Nice. Great job.


Thank you for your help. Those blades you recommended cut much nicer than the stock blade!


----------



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

Outsider said:


> Nice. Great job.


Outsider. I sent you a PM with a suggestion for the DIY saw.


----------



## Pbzeppelin4 (Oct 10, 2017)

Love it thanks


----------



## charleswv (Jun 24, 2014)

Finally a use for all those fidget spinners the kids have and don't play with! Well, at least 2 of them!


----------



## Mobey (Feb 3, 2017)

Fidget spinner idea is perfect. I took the bearings out of an old skate board but they were pretty beat up. This is a much better idea. Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

Mobey said:


> Fidget spinner idea is perfect. I took the bearings out of an old skate board but they were pretty beat up. This is a much better idea. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Skateboard bearings might spin better but they are obviously a little bit pricey. I think a box of 8 of them is like $16 from Amazon


----------



## whauburger (Dec 14, 2012)

Do you have a link to the yellow block on Amazon?


----------



## GRIMWALD (Sep 28, 2012)

whauburger said:


> Do you have a link to the yellow block on Amazon?


Try this

https://www.amazon.com/Weston-Produ...=1524700689&sr=8-9&keywords=arrow+cut+off+saw


GRIM


----------



## whauburger (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks, ordered one. Should work easier than the block of wood.


----------



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

whauburger said:


> Thanks, ordered one. Should work easier than the block of wood.


It works great! I used pop rivets to attach the ruler to the aluminum angle, I positioned them in such way that they will not interfere with the block.


----------



## bwhntr7973 (Mar 8, 2011)

Great ideas, I need to revamp my arrow saw and this is a nice liking saw. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## whauburger (Dec 14, 2012)

I had thrown one together a couple years ago and was never really satisfied with it. This seems like a great upgrade.


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

escorza88 said:


> I took some ideas from some members here and came up with this. The spinner was only $8. I used $1 fidget spinners from WalMart and removed the wheel bearing. The brackets are from my local hardware store, also I used a scrap 1"x 6". Very simple to make.
> View attachment 6474959
> View attachment 6474961


What size bolts and brackets did you use? The bearings that I ordered (8 for $8 on Amazon) are 608 bearings with a 8mm I.D., and the 5/16" bolts that fit through it are too big to fit through the holes in most L brackets.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

roosclan said:


> What size bolts and brackets did you use? The bearings that I ordered (8 for $8 on Amazon) are 608 bearings with a 8mm I.D., and the 5/16" bolts that fit through it are too big to fit through the holes in most L brackets.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I don't remember the size bolts but I can check later at home and pass the info to you.


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

escorza88 said:


> I don't remember the size bolts but I can check later at home and pass the info to you.


I appreciate that! My bearings should arrive on Thursday, so I will be building it this weekend. Are those L brackets big?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

roosclan said:


> What size bolts and brackets did you use? The bearings that I ordered (8 for $8 on Amazon) are 608 bearings with a 8mm I.D., and the 5/16" bolts that fit through it are too big to fit through the holes in most L brackets.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You can't open the holes to 5/16" with drill bit?


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

Outsider said:


> You can't open the holes to 5/16" with drill bit?


I suppose I could, but I don't know if I would be able to drill all four of them evenly so that the bearings are all on the same plane to ensure even spinning. I figured it would be easier to just have the holes already correctly sized.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

The “L” brackets measure 3 1/2” x 3 1/2” and 3/4” wide. I can’t remember the bolts size ( I think 1/4”-20) but if you take the bearings with you to the hardware store, find the brackets first, then look for bolts that will fit trough both of them.
I used 1 1/2” long bolts but 1” will work just fine.


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

escorza88 said:


> The “L” brackets measure 3 1/2” x 3 1/2” and 3/4” wide. I can’t remember the bolts size ( I think 1/4”-20) but if you take the bearings with you to the hardware store, find the brackets first, then look for bolts that will fit trough both of them.
> I used 1 1/2” long bolts but 1” will work just fine.


Thank you very much!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SARose (May 31, 2015)

Really nice work. I have commercial saw and arrow truing jig that cost me about $275. You saved money you can put into bows and arrows.


----------



## SShooter42 (May 27, 2009)

Your right about not being able to hold the center true and equal, clever idea ...love Amazon


----------



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

SARose said:


> Really nice work. I have commercial saw and arrow truing jig that cost me about $275. You saved money you can put into bows and arrows.


Plus you get the satisfaction of doing it yourself. 
My wife made the Davis for both the saw and the spinner for me.


----------



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

Sorry, I meant Decals, not “Davis”. Darn autocorrection!


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Anyone interested?


----------



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

Needs the option to be bench mounted, it looks great!


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

I will give away those. Tried them some moths ago but too expensive to make. I will need to charge at least $70 for each. Aluminum not cheap. So if anyone interested let me know. These are threaded to 5/16-18


----------



## sean91285 (Oct 4, 2010)

do you have the info for the aluminum block that you bought off amazon?


----------



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

Weston Products Llc Arrow Saw Shaft Position Bracket https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GUU0V3U/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_OmA7AbVB86ZVT

Last time I checked they were out. Try eBay, I think is like $5 more but they should have it in stock.


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

Outsider said:


> I will give away those. Tried them some moths ago but too expensive to make. I will need to charge at least $70 for each. Aluminum not cheap. So if anyone interested let me know. These are threaded to 5/16-18


If you had a 3D printer, that would be an easy and effective design to make.


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

I managed to get mine done a few days ago. 3.5" L brackets, skateboard bearings ($8 for 8 on Amazon), some wood from my father-in-law's shop, and some red mahogany stain. I drilled out the top holes for 5/16" bolts and did manage to get them even. I used some nylon bushings to keep the bearings off the brackets, and it spins just fine.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## smbowhunter16 (Jun 20, 2013)

Did you use the blade that comes with the saw? If not what kind are you using? I have the same saw just have not built my yet. Thanks


----------



## dude47jp (Sep 19, 2017)

smbowhunter16 said:


> Did you use the blade that comes with the saw? If not what kind are you using? I have the same saw just have not built my yet. Thanks


I have a similar saw and use this cut-off wheel, cuts carbon and aluminum with ease. Purchased from McMaster-Carr


----------



## 7brandyn7 (May 10, 2018)

Wow it looks amazing.


----------



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

I’m not using the stock blade. I replaced them with blades I bought from Outsider. You can pm him directly for prices.


----------



## Pickle673 (Jan 27, 2018)

Awesome, this is my next project thanks


----------



## bear bows (Oct 26, 2012)

hello getting my 20


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bear bows (Oct 26, 2012)

very cool though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schonyuk (Nov 6, 2010)

I bought some 30 inch arrows that needed shortening. I had a think and realized I had the solution here all the time. I used my electric ceramic tile saw. It worked a treat. saved myself a packet.


----------



## cwegga (Apr 10, 2018)

Neat, thanks guys.


----------



## Rpri5684 (Jun 1, 2018)

Cool!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdunn2847 (Jun 3, 2018)

Sweet. Now I’m going to have to build one!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smbowhunter16 (Jun 20, 2013)

I Have the same saw. I like the way you built your arrow saw. Are you using the blade that came with saw or a different blade?


----------



## Joeljenewein (Aug 23, 2018)

I decided today I was going to build my own arrow saw and this is a very nice looking setup! Nice job!!



escorza88 said:


> The arrow saw I built for $60. The aluminum angle is from Menards $13 the ruler and saw are from Harbor Freight, The wood is 1"x6" and the yellow block is from Amazon $13. I'm very happy with the results. They both get the job done.
> 
> View attachment 6474927
> View attachment 6474929
> ...


----------



## Thumbs (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice job


----------



## firebike7 (Jan 28, 2017)

Are you using an abrasive cut blade or the steel blade that came with the saw? HF does not seem to have the 2" grit blades.


----------



## WNCbuck13 (Sep 25, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

firebike7 said:


> Are you using an abrasive cut blade or the steel blade that came with the saw? HF does not seem to have the 2" grit blades.


I got a few blades from Archery Dezing. He makes cool bow tools.


----------



## sharpshot123 (Dec 6, 2018)

very well done!


----------



## sharpshot123 (Dec 6, 2018)

how effective is it compared to those sold online?


----------



## DadOf3Girls (Dec 4, 2018)

I build a very similar one with the same Saw. Yours is much nicer than mine, but it does the job.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Payne1043 (Oct 28, 2015)

Looks great !


----------



## Bowhuntmi2 (Jun 10, 2020)

Nice setup. i like your idea on the saw. What blade would you reccomend? I would like to make one too.


----------



## nickam9 (Jan 10, 2020)

Bowhuntmi2 said:


> Nice setup. i like your idea on the saw. What blade would you reccomend? I would like to make one too.


Everyone recommends using a cut-off wheel to make cleaner cuts. It took me forever to find a 2" diameter cut-off wheel that would work, but I finally found this page.





__





Perma-Grit Tungsten Carbide Abrasive Blade for MicroLux Tilt Arbor Table Saw and Proxxon Chop Saw


Table & Chop Saw Blades




www.micromark.com


----------



## Bowhuntmi2 (Jun 10, 2020)

nickam9 said:


> Everyone recommends using a cut-off wheel to make cleaner cuts. It took me forever to find a 2" diameter cut-off wheel that would work, but I finally found this page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. Great thank you. I plan on doing the saw build.


----------



## mr.average (Apr 7, 2021)

nice work


----------



## Western VA Hunter (Apr 9, 2021)

I'll probably jump aboard and make one too.
Very nice work!


----------



## VinCan (Dec 24, 2020)

I finished building my homemade saw this week. It took a week for everything to come in from amazon and grizzly but it all went together well. I got all the ideas from this thread, thanks to everyone for sharing their ideas.


----------



## SwampDonkey8 (Mar 28, 2015)

Looks awesome 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

